# Guild Wars



## hong (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a bit late to the party.

Who here plays Guild Wars? I've just got it (GotY Edition), and have been having quite a bit of fun in SP. I've just completed the starter area last night. I got pwned when I ventured north of the wall the first time, and had a hoot in the last starter mission. I got teamed up with 3 guys I'd never met before, and we were thrown against 4 other random guys. We lost the ensuing chaotic fight 5-8, but it was great fun.

I'm now in the ruins of Ascalon with a 9th level warrior/ranger, and the healer and warrior henchpersons tagging along. I have no idea what I'm doing but it's all good.

I'd like to check out the MP aspects, but don't really want to group with complete strangers. Anyone want to link up with this noob for some questing and/or PvP? I'm Thelisana The White (old BG name) on the American server.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 16, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm a bit late to the party.
> 
> Who here plays Guild Wars? I've just got it (GotY Edition), and have been having quite a bit of fun in SP. I've just completed the starter area last night. I got pwned when I ventured north of the wall the first time, and had a hoot in the last starter mission. I got teamed up with 3 guys I'd never met before, and we were thrown against 4 other random guys. We lost the ensuing chaotic fight 5-8, but it was great fun.
> 
> ...





I've run through the original Prophecies campaign and I'm playing Eyes of the North now. I have Nightfall also, but mostly I've just used it to get Heroes for my Prophecies guy. 

(Heroes are like Henchmen, only more customizable.)

I mostly play solo, since the guy that started me in GW ditched me. I've since formed my own guild (with me as the only member... I just wanted a cloak) and otherwise been playing on and off. I've still got a ranger in Pre-Searing, made to match up with another buddy that flaked on me.

I liked all the little touches that remind of Pre Searing, but it's a bit irksome that Lions Arch is sort of the "central" city and you don't get there for a while. I missed out on lots of holiday stuff because I hadn't reached it.


----------



## hong (Sep 16, 2007)

How do you get Heroes for a Prophecies character? I thought they were exclusive to Nightfall and EotN?


----------



## Banshee16 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've got Guild Wars as well.  Haven't played in several months, as I'd quit for about a year, started getting back into it, and couldn't find anyone to team up with.  Everyone was spending all their time dancing in the towns.

I've got a pre-sear warrior/monk, and a post-sear elementalist/mesmerist.

Banshee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> How do you get Heroes for a Prophecies character? I thought they were exclusive to Nightfall and EotN?




You can use the same character for Prophecies and Nightfall, that's how. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 16, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> How do you get Heroes for a Prophecies character? I thought they were exclusive to Nightfall and EotN?




Once you add them to the same account, it opens up cross-over quests. Pretty high level though, 15th at least IIRC. (Which, you hit soon enough I suppose.) Then you take the quest at Lions Arch and skip over to Nightfall whereupon you can do some quests for Heroes.

In addition, Eyes of the North adds Heroes that're accessible to any campaign, but you need to be 20th level for that.


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 16, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> I've got Guild Wars as well.  Haven't played in several months, as I'd quit for about a year, started getting back into it, and couldn't find anyone to team up with.  Everyone was spending all their time dancing in the towns.




Yup, that was pretty much my experience as well. Especially in the later parts of the campaign. I was spending most of my time trying to find people to do missions with, not actually the missions.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 17, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Yup, that was pretty much my experience as well. Especially in the later parts of the campaign. I was spending most of my time trying to find people to do missions with, not actually the missions.




Well, that's why they have Heroes/Henchmen, so you don't need fleshy folks.


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 17, 2007)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Well, that's why they have Heroes/Henchmen, so you don't need fleshy folks.




Yeah, but I found I simply couldn't do the later missions by myself with the henchmen.  Even bought the strategy guide, but didn't help.

To be honest, I'm probably just not a very good player, and for most of the earlier missions, I was just overleveled. But for the later missions, they are meant for people already at level 20 (and ascended) so I couldn't do that.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 17, 2007)

Didn't find it that hard to get a mission party, but getting a decent mission party (like people who do not quit right in the middle of the mission, or who do not just run through the whole thing mindlessly) was a rare thing, indeed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hong (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe when I find myself getting overwhelmed, I'll pick up Nightfall and/or Factions and do some quest farming....


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 17, 2007)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I found I simply couldn't do the later missions by myself with the henchmen.  Even bought the strategy guide, but didn't help.




I had problems with a few of them, but managed to get through them. I use an Elementalist/Ranger and was predominantly fire setup, and found reshuffling skills helped a lot.



> To be honest, I'm probably just not a very good player, and for most of the earlier missions, I was just overleveled. But for the later missions, they are meant for people already at level 20 (and ascended) so I couldn't do that.




My problem is "keep X alive" missions. I've no healing and the NPC's don't rez and it's just irritating.

There's still lots of the game mechanics I've not explored, and which is hard to do solo, such as interupts and such. It generally just comes down to dishing out damage and choosing either fire or ice setup.

Plus I made all my heroes take some kind of Monk, which makes recovering from a near TPK easier.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2007)

I just started playing this past weekend with a 10-hour demo I purchased for $3.  So far I like it and have gotten my character up to 6th level.  I'm playing a fighter and wouldn't mind joining up with someone from here since I trust the maturity level of this site, but so far I prefer running solo.


----------



## hong (Sep 18, 2007)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> I had problems with a few of them, but managed to get through them. I use an Elementalist/Ranger and was predominantly fire setup, and found reshuffling skills helped a lot.




My warrior/ranger is now 14th, and basically a bow specialist. A more experienced player would probably have gone ranger/warrior, but it's been working okay so far.




> My problem is "keep X alive" missions. I've no healing and the NPC's don't rez and it's just irritating.




Haven't you picked up Alesia, the monk henchperson? She's been invaluable so far for my solo adventuring. I can't imagine doing some of the big mob fights without some form of healing.



> There's still lots of the game mechanics I've not explored, and which is hard to do solo, such as interupts and such. It generally just comes down to dishing out damage and choosing either fire or ice setup.




Yeah. For me, I tend to play it exactly the way I play NWN: select target, begin attack sequence, let the AI take over.  Tactics for me is basically choosing which target to attack, and activating skills when things get hairy. Oh, and kiting once in a while, to cut the big mobs down to size.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 19, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> My warrior/ranger is now 14th, and basically a bow specialist. A more experienced player would probably have gone ranger/warrior, but it's been working okay so far.




I tinkered with a Warrior/Ranger, but could never figure out if the warriors armor penetration affected bows. I think it does. The other advantage is higher Armor.

Ranger/Warrior, you get more spell points and Expertise lowers the cost of skills you do use. Truthfully, I think Warrior Ranger adds some to the mix, but Ranger/Warrior doesn't add much of anything (you're not melee, don't have the armor, and useful skills are lacking).

Necromancers tend to be high maintenance if you go the minion route, so I haven't actually chosen a second class for my pre-searing ranger-9.






> Haven't you picked up Alesia, the monk henchperson? She's been invaluable so far for my solo adventuring. I can't imagine doing some of the big mob fights without some form of healing.



I have healers, and Hero Healers are great. You can select which skill they use too...

But, what I mean is, when you have to safeguard Big Bob Redshirt, and all he wants to do is charge forward... I can't heal him, and don't know how to reliably get my Heroes to heal him. They heal me just fine, but even their group healing doesn't help Allies.





> Yeah. For me, I tend to play it exactly the way I play NWN: select target, begin attack sequence, let the AI take over.  Tactics for me is basically choosing which target to attack, and activating skills when things get hairy. Oh, and kiting once in a while, to cut the big mobs down to size.




One of the bigger changes for me was finally figuring out how to "call" a target, so the entire group attacks one, then reassign to the next, rather than them getting scattered and spreading attacks out. Henchmen tend to swarm so it's not as big a deal, but there it is.

Holding down Control highlights all the bad guys, double clicking "calls" it and they focus.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been trying a Warrior/Mesmer, but am only 6th level so time will tell if this was a good pick or not.  I decided just to have fun, though, and not worry too much about power.


----------



## hong (Sep 19, 2007)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> I tinkered with a Warrior/Ranger, but could never figure out if the warriors armor penetration affected bows. I think it does. The other advantage is higher Armor.
> 
> Ranger/Warrior, you get more spell points and Expertise lowers the cost of skills you do use. Truthfully, I think Warrior Ranger adds some to the mix, but Ranger/Warrior doesn't add much of anything (you're not melee, don't have the armor, and useful skills are lacking).




Well, I was thinking of things like runes, which can only be used if they match your primary class. So you could get some pretty twinky Marksmanship, but only if your primary is ranger.




> I have healers, and Hero Healers are great. You can select which skill they use too...
> 
> But, what I mean is, when you have to safeguard Big Bob Redshirt, and all he wants to do is charge forward... I can't heal him, and don't know how to reliably get my Heroes to heal him. They heal me just fine, but even their group healing doesn't help Allies.




IME so far, safeguarding people hasn't been too hard. The storyline missions are usually structured so you can easily beat off the isolated monsters that attack (but I did spend a lot of time exploring and levelling first, plus I got the Game of the Year Edition which gives you some bonus twinky items). With the quest missions you have to fight your way to the guy, which means the path should be clear behind you. I've only got up to Grooble's Gulch though, and haven't got any of the expansions, so maybe it gets tougher later on.

I'm having trouble keeping the healer alive, though. The monsters zero in on her like... like they actually know what they're doing! It's criminal, I tell you.


----------



## hong (Sep 19, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I've been trying a Warrior/Mesmer, but am only 6th level so time will tell if this was a good pick or not.  I decided just to have fun, though, and not worry too much about power.



 The Prophecies campaign is supposed to get seriously nasty near the end, which is my main concern. I guess I'll just hook up with some experienced players if I can't beat it after the first couple dozen tries.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2007)

Yep, for the later missions, the henchmen won't really cut it IMX.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hong (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, for the later missions, the henchmen won't really cut it IMX.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Do heroes help with this?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, heroes are _a lot_ better than henchmen (don't have any myself, though, but played along with a few who had; only got Prophecies myself).

Once you get the 2nd healer henchwoman, things also get better. Can never have enough healers.

When going for heroes, I would make _all_ of them Monk/something. Seriously.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 19, 2007)

Just to make something clear: you can get heroes in Prophecies, but only if you own Nightfall or the new release, Eye of the North. One hero is available in Prophecies, the rest you have to travel to these other regions. I do a lot of solo stuff myself and the heroes come in very handy. The only thing is, since I have more than one toon with them, it gets very expensive to equip them all with good weapons and runes   

Hong, for finding people to team up with, I joined a guild called The Older Gamers [TOG]. They cater to gamers 25+ in age for tons of different games, and there's always lots of people on, very friendly and all you have to do is give a shout out and someone will usually be help you out with a quest or mission.

Their website is here:

http://www.theoldergamers.com/index.php?option=com_magazine&Itemid=31

My main toon is Aris Tribek, if you want to try and find me online sometime; I'm always glad to lend a hand.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yeah, heroes are _a lot_ better than henchmen (don't have any myself, though, but played along with a few who had; only got Prophecies myself).
> 
> Once you get the 2nd healer henchwoman, things also get better. Can never have enough healers.
> 
> When going for heroes, I would make _all_ of them Monk/something. Seriously.



I made one Monk focus on Healing, and the other on Protection; great for getting rid of hexes, poison, bleeding - which helps the healer from being overtaxed.

But for successfully soloing with heroes, I almost always bring a minion master necro to give the monsters something else to direct their attacks against.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> When going for heroes, I would make _all_ of them Monk/something. Seriously.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I've got a monk-(uh, something), a ranger-monk (useful for calling up the Spirit of whatsit, so I don't have to) and I keep another slot that is alternating between Mesmer-monk and whatever other character fits my whim.

Healing is great, and protection and stuff, but if nothing else the ressurect skills are much better than having a henchman with a Signet.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 19, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Well, I was thinking of things like runes, which can only be used if they match your primary class. So you could get some pretty twinky Marksmanship, but only if your primary is ranger.




Yeah, runes are probably one of the main things, but IIRC most of them aren't stacking. There are also other things to put in some spots anyway, so it's not a major deal. Ranger primary isn't bad, I just meant that the warrior secondary wouldn't actually ADD much to the ranger primary.

Mostly for my primary choice, it focuses on the attribute they have.




[quote[IME so far, safeguarding people hasn't been too hard. The storyline missions are usually structured so you can easily beat off the isolated monsters that attack (but I did spend a lot of time exploring and levelling first, plus I got the Game of the Year Edition which gives you some bonus twinky items). [/quote]

Well, it's like Rurik. He runs ahead of you a lot without waiting for you, but since he's powerful enough it's not a big deal. Later on, when NPC power and Huge Ugly Monster power are closer, it's irksome.



> I'm having trouble keeping the healer alive, though. The monsters zero in on her like... like they actually know what they're doing! It's criminal, I tell you.




Monsters tend to focus on the weakest member, not sure how it's figured, but that's that. THis can matter if YOU'RE the weakest member, as they chase you around while your henchmen try to figure out how to attack.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 21, 2007)

Been playing this again recently (waiting for the next issue of CoH/CoV before I reactivate my account there). 

Nightfall is great for the Heroes, that's for sure. The storyline is a lot more evident from the beginning of the game than it is in Prophecies, but it seems to kind of become less so once you reach the mainland (in my experience- I'm only about halfway to 2/3 done though). Prophecies becomes much more story oriented at the end of the game than the beginning, although there is a weird part around when you leave Kryta that you kind of have to stumble onto what you're supposed to do (the Ascension bit isn't, as I recall it, very clear).

Factions is worth buying just for the visuals, IMO. Such a gorgeous game- the first section is awesome enough, but once you get to the city, and the undercity- amazing. Haven't gotten too far into the story on that one yet, though (I started playing Factions again the other weekend during triple xp time). Factions is the last one I purchased, hence my being behind.

I'm not planning on purchasing Eye of the North until I've either finished one of the others (likely Prophecies, I've only got 3 missions left), or before October 30 (when you can get the bonus historical mission packs if you buy it from their online store). On that note, does anyone know offhand if you purchase the online version- can you burn it, in case you need to reinstall or uninstall?

The Heroes are definitely better than the other NPCs. I haven't done much with PVP yet, though it's an area I'd like to get involved with more- I just need to unlock a (lot) more skills (especially gold skills) before I can even get a decent build.

Which is one thing I like about GW- there are so many aspects to it. You can just play normal, enjoy the story on its own. You can play with others, you can farm and craft weapons and armor if you want and trade, you can go hunting for all the skills and elite skills, you can PVP- there's just a ton to do, and it's all free to play online.


----------



## annadobritt (Sep 21, 2007)

I recently started playing GW again, started with new characters too. Been almost a year since I last played it. Today I just ordered the Eye of the North expansion and then will have all 4. 

Doing solo for the most part. I'm in the Pre-Searing area playing a lvl 8 Warrior/Monk. Had a Ranger/Warrior, but that didn't seem to work too well in the post-Seared area.

Haven't tried pvp yet, but do plan on it.


----------



## hong (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, I just grabbed Nightfall and Factions from the GW online store.

Now, it seems I have to fight a whole bunch of 24th level monsters just so I can get from Lion's Arch to Elona. Bah. Those heroes had better be worth it.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 22, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Well, I just grabbed Nightfall and Factions from the GW online store.
> 
> Now, it seems I have to fight a whole bunch of 24th level monsters just so I can get from Lion's Arch to Elona. Bah. Those heroes had better be worth it.





Depending on how the monsters are arrayed, sometimes you can slip in long enough to "control" an area, without killing everything.

It was a bit of a pain, but once you actually reach Elona, it's not as hard.

I should probably get cranking on GW:EN, since I only have this weekend before The Big Game tuesday...

Also, if you need any brown dye, I've got plenty!


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 22, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Nightfall is great for the Heroes, that's for sure. The storyline is a lot more evident from the beginning of the game than it is in Prophecies, but it seems to kind of become less so once you reach the mainland (in my experience- I'm only about halfway to 2/3 done though). Prophecies becomes much more story oriented at the end of the game than the beginning, although there is a weird part around when you leave Kryta that you kind of have to stumble onto what you're supposed to do (the Ascension bit isn't, as I recall it, very clear).




I found Prophecies plot to evolve a bit and change, but I really enjoyed the early stuff linked to the Searing (pre-post), like having to find food for the Devourer.

Nightfall's plot is obvious a lot quicker, and easier to find, but hasn't really captured my attention. I've run the game with a variety of characters and get bored and returned to Prophecies, but I think that's just because I enjoy the original campaign setting.



> Factions is worth buying just for the visuals, IMO. Such a gorgeous game- the first section is awesome enough, but once you get to the city, and the undercity- amazing. Haven't gotten too far into the story on that one yet, though (I started playing Factions again the other weekend during triple xp time). Factions is the last one I purchased, hence my being behind.



I played the trial, and it was fun and looked nice. GW2 isn't that far off though, so not sure it's worth me going there.



> I'm not planning on purchasing Eye of the North until I've either finished one of the others (likely Prophecies, I've only got 3 missions left), or before October 30 (when you can get the bonus historical mission packs if you buy it from their online store). On that note, does anyone know offhand if you purchase the online version- can you burn it, in case you need to reinstall or uninstall?



I don't think you can burn it, but it's online accessible either way. If they kill the servers, the game would be worthless anyway, as it were. I'd say buy it now and activate it, but don't play it until you're ready, but that last part is probably not within your power... 



> The Heroes are definitely better than the other NPCs. I haven't done much with PVP yet, though it's an area I'd like to get involved with more- I just need to unlock a (lot) more skills (especially gold skills) before I can even get a decent build.
> 
> Which is one thing I like about GW- there are so many aspects to it. You can just play normal, enjoy the story on its own. You can play with others, you can farm and craft weapons and armor if you want and trade, you can go hunting for all the skills and elite skills, you can PVP- there's just a ton to do, and it's all free to play online.




I've been playing since Christmas, off and on, and the variety of gameplay is obvious. There's a lot of stuff I haven't done yet.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 22, 2007)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> I don't think you can burn it, but it's online accessible either way. If they kill the servers, the game would be worthless anyway, as it were.




I'm hoping that, when the inevitable day comes that they do stop the servers, that someone smarter than me will have come out with an emulator so I can play at home, or host their own servers- seems to me that there are a couple of old MMOs that have done something of that nature, and don't seem to be having any problems (the original NWN did something like that, right?)

Anyway, it's probably so far off it doesn't matter. I just like to have a hard copy around, just in case. But I really want those historical missions, too.


----------



## hong (Sep 22, 2007)

If you buy from the online store, the only thing you get is a virtual CD key (ie, it unlocks access to the campaigns you bought). Nothing else is downloaded.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> On that note, does anyone know offhand if you purchase the online version- can you burn it, in case you need to reinstall or uninstall?




You don't need it, though, you can install the whole thing via the internet.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hong (Sep 22, 2007)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> Depending on how the monsters are arrayed, sometimes you can slip in long enough to "control" an area, without killing everything.
> 
> It was a bit of a pain, but once you actually reach Elona, it's not as hard.
> 
> ...



 Well, I tried it again and it wasn't so hard after all. Avoided the wandering mobs and made straight for the rifts, so I only had 3 fights. The henchies still died several times, of course, but I'm used to that by now.

And yeah, the heroes are making a big difference to the difficulty. I'm taking Thanee's advice to multiclass everyone with monk. I've found that you can never have too much healing.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Sep 22, 2007)

Ahhh, I do miss this game.  I had an ascended Level 20 Warrior/Necro in Prophecies.  Stopped playing once my regular group of folks lost interest.  Now I really need a better computer so I can run the game properly.

So many little things I really enjoyed about it as well:  skill management, the reward system, PvP, the graphics (still beautiful!).  Guild Wars is a great package, and there's lots to do no matter what you decide.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 23, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Well, I tried it again and it wasn't so hard after all. Avoided the wandering mobs and made straight for the rifts, so I only had 3 fights. The henchies still died several times, of course, but I'm used to that by now.




"Dude, did you just make bone minions out of the corpses of your friends?"
"Henchmen, not friends..."



> And yeah, the heroes are making a big difference to the difficulty. I'm taking Thanee's advice to multiclass everyone with monk. I've found that you can never have too much healing.




Like I said, it's also useful since you can choose the skills. The nature ritual for arrows takes too long for me to use it, but my ranger hero is great for it.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 23, 2007)

Still playing Prophecies.

Went simple with a warrior/monk. I'm past level 20 but effectively 20 as that's the max level. Nice to get extra skill points. Love that rune where you can 'steal' abilities from the baddies.

Darkon Iceingsun and a member of the RPG.net guild. Order of the Kototmo or some crazy bussiness like that.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn, these bots even take demographics. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2007)

It's actually kind of impressive.


----------



## hong (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone have hints on how to beat the Elona Reach mission? The 30 min time limit seems just insane. It take ages to beat down the mobs of Forgotten, and it's not like you can go around them easily either; the map is crawling with them.


----------



## annadobritt (Sep 26, 2007)

timhair said:
			
		

> For Guild Wars Cheats and Dupes Guild Wars Farming Strategies and Guild Wars Guides click here




Out of curosity, why do people have a need to cheat and exploit stuff in a game? Takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## JediSoth (Sep 26, 2007)

> Out of curosity, why do people have a need to cheat and exploit stuff in a game? Takes all the fun out of it.




For some people, though, it doesn't take all the fun out of it. I use cheat codes a lot in First Person Shooters because I don't feel like games should be so insanely difficult that I get frustrated playing them (and I think jumping puzzles in First Person Games are the work of the Devil). And sometimes, it's just darn fun for me to be über and walk around the game like a demigod kicking butt and chewing bubblegum. 

If a game has a really good story, there's nothing worse than watching that story stall because you get stuck at a certain point. Sure, there's a measure of satisfaction from solving it with no assistance, but sometimes, you just can't get it. I've given up on games with no built in ways to "cheat" because I'm stuck somewhere I just can't get past. There's a Castlevania game on the Nintendo DS, for example, that has a section that requires a level of manual dexterity I no longer have (or never had). I tried it over and over and over, and I just couldn't get past it. I was not able to find anyway to go around, use a cheat, or otherwise move past this point if I didn't have the manual dexterity to overcome the challenge. So, I sold the game at the 60% complete stage. It's a shame, but I doubt my reflexes will improve as I get older.

Now, if a cheat or exploit is used to interfere with the way OTHER people are playing the game (such as it might be in an multiplayer game), then _that_, I have a problem with.

JediSoth


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 26, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Anyone have hints on how to beat the Elona Reach mission? The 30 min time limit seems just insane. It take ages to beat down the mobs of Forgotten, and it's not like you can go around them easily either; the map is crawling with them.





It was a pain, but it's just a matter of keeping your party tight (so you don't provoke groups you don't want) and focusing on beating the groups in your way. I did the left one first, then the further one and the main problem was my underlings tripping more groups.

(I'd also stick them somewhere, and disable the traps myself since the group was a bit on the lag behind side...)

Also, for armor stats and other stuff, I use:
http://gw.gamewikis.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Wye (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey if anyone needs help with anything before ascending I'll be more than happy to help.

I just retook the game after reading this thread! I've played on and off, anyway if I'm online I'll help you out no prob. And if anyone can help me defeat Glint after ascending I'll take that too. I have heroes from Nightfall, but I haven't played Nightfall besides the 1st couple of missions. I want to finish the 1st game 1st.

Look me up as "Jarna Badik", or let me know here... it has to be late at night though.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Sep 30, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Anyone have hints on how to beat the Elona Reach mission? The 30 min time limit seems just insane. It take ages to beat down the mobs of Forgotten, and it's not like you can go around them easily either; the map is crawling with them.



And really, really focus on the enemy healers first.


----------



## hong (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I beat it on what must have been the 4th or 5th go. Took it slow as suggested, and wiped all the wandering patrols before heading for the crystals. It's a pain how more mobs spawn after you grab each crystal. After grabbing the last one, I just ran for the ghostly hero, leaving my party members to cover my ass. It worked too, with just Alesia dying, but she's used to that by now.

The other Ascension missions weren't nearly as annoying, although I still needed a few retries for each. The actual fight with the doppelganger was trivial. Easiest bonus I've earned so far.  One big advantage with all-henchman/hero parties is teamwork, I've found. Your NPCs (nearly) always attack the one target so you never end up in the situation where 6 people are each fighting their own battle. That gets ugly fast against mobs.

Anyway, I'm now in Droknar's Forge, having just blown ~12k gold on a new armour set so I'm not in a chainmail miniskirt anymore. For a lark I decided to have a go at Rotscale, the bone dragon in Kryta. He blew me away not once, but three times, and this was with an 8-member party starting from the Temple of Ages. I managed to take down the rest of his group via attrition, but didn't come anywhere close to killing or even significantly damaging him. Also had a go at the Tomb of the Primeval Kings, but again got wiped by the monsters. Must work on my kiting skills.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 30, 2007)

The one I'm having trouble with is that dang Master of Whispers Dzagonur Bastion (sp?) mission in Nightfall. Is that the most difficult mission or what?


----------



## hong (Oct 1, 2007)

Woot, just completed the Prophecies storyline in a six-hour burst. Soloing the Ring of Fire missions didn't prove too difficult, with the exception of 



Spoiler



the fight with Undead Rurik and his gaggle of supporters, who slaughtered me first go. Still managed to do it on the second go, though, and the lich himself was easy by comparison.


 Heroes kick ass.

That was quite an impressive story too. Has someone at ArenaNet been reading Joseph Campbell? A bit of a surprise to find such a strong plotline in an MMORPG, which are (to my knowledge) usually more sandbox-ish, but that's fine with me.

Also, I gotta say that the wikis (both of them) are an incredible resource. Not just for walkthroughs, but also information on which skills to take, where to get stuff, types of builds etc.

Maybe now I should get around to seeing what the heck is up in Cantha and Elona....


----------



## Vocenoctum (Oct 1, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Maybe now I should get around to seeing what the heck is up in Cantha and Elona....




Did you do the follow up quests with the titans? Or just the Missions?

Also, don't forget Eyes of the North.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 4, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> That was quite an impressive story too. Has someone at ArenaNet been reading Joseph Campbell? A bit of a surprise to find such a strong plotline in an MMORPG, which are (to my knowledge) usually more sandbox-ish, but that's fine with me..




And here you arrive at the reason I like Guild Wars so much despite a lot of issues about it not really being an MMO because of the instancing. You actually have a tight storyline and it reflects your actions as you progress. I've been a proponent for the game for a very long time - and just about all my professional reviews reflect this.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 4, 2007)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> You actually have a tight storyline and it reflects your actions as you progress.




In the story? Isn't the story totally fixed with the missions and all. How can it reflect your actions?

Or am I misunderstanding you there... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hong (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm certainly not complaining about it not really being an MMO. As far as I'm concerned, it's a single-player game with the occasional big chatroom (town) and wonky player matching service. There's obviously a massive PvP side, but I haven't touched that at all and don't really plan to (at least, not yet).

Anyway, I'm now in Kaineng City and it's one of the most visually impressive settings I've seen. I'm actually stopping at times just to take in the scenery.

Just did the Vizunah Square mission last night, which was a hoot. 16 level 20 characters against endless waves of An Fah and afflicted makes for absolute mayhem. I wish you didn't have to pair up with random people for the mission, though: I failed the first time when my partner failed to protect Mhenlo.

There seems to be a lot more sidequests in Factions compared to Prophecies, and less aimless exploring and uncovering of the map. Pretty cool.


----------



## LrdApoc (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> In the story? Isn't the story totally fixed with the missions and all. How can it reflect your actions?
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding you there...
> 
> ...




Well the reactions by NPCs and the cutscenes reflect the choices you make. It is linear in many ways but I felt a better sense of immersion in the story of GW than I have in many other MMO's - especially those following the WoW/EQ model.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Oct 14, 2007)

Wahoo! Finally beat Prophecies today, so now I'll probably go ahead and buy Eye of the North (wanted to finish one of the three campaigns first).


----------



## Goodsport (Oct 14, 2007)

Guild Wars rocks!  Among other things, I _love_ its immersion, its aforementioned tight storyline and how it runs great even on my older computer. 

I completed the Prophecies campaign with my Tyrian character a little while ago and am now trying to finish the Titan Quests (the epilogue of the Prophecies campaign).  The only problem is that it seems harder to find people to team up with for the Titan Quests then it is to actually complete the Quests.

After that, I plan to complete the Factions campaign with my Canthan character, then complete the Nightfall campaign with my Elonian character.  After all that, I'll start Eye of the North with my Tyrian character since he's the only one of my characters that had met Gwen as a little girl in Pre-Searing Ascalon and for whom the reunion with her will be the most poignant. 


-G


----------



## hong (Oct 17, 2007)

[gloat]Just did the last two Factions missions in another 5-hour burst. [/gloat]


Spoiler



Goddamn, Raisu Palace is a royal pain in the behind; an imperial pain, even. You get three-quarters of the way through and then Mhenlo dies and you have to do it all again. Or half the party is dead, the res signets are used up, and neither Mhenlo nor Togo will cast resurrect. I tried using Talon and Danika at first (what the wiki recommends), but that left me just too short on nuking ability against the endless hordes of afflicted. Replacing Talon with Cynn gave me enough firepower and healing to slog through with ~2 minutes to spare. 

Shiro by contrast was much more straightforward, even if it still took me 4 tries to finally gank him. Plus if you die, it's just a short run after the restart to get back to him. I ended up killing him in 2 mins 18 secs for the Master's reward. Changing all the heroes to necro secondary and using Spiteful Spirit, Spoil Victor and Insidious Parasite to turn Shiro's suped-up attacks against him worked quite well, once I got the timing down. Again, props to the wiki for that hint.

I love the Divine Path area that you get at the end, where everyone is singing your praises. Nice touch. And I noticed that Jeff Grubb is mentioned in the credits as a designer!



This was, as before, with an all-hero/hench party. Maybe I should give the missions a go with another human player, to see how it changes things. I suspect they'll get harder, at least with PUGs; the last 3 missions really seem to need a lot of coordination to succeed, which IME is where PUGs fall down. Maybe I'll just move on to Nightfall....


----------



## hong (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> In the story? Isn't the story totally fixed with the missions and all. How can it reflect your actions?
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding you there...
> 
> ...




The towns are pretty much fixed, but the instances can update to reflect your progress through the missions. Eg in Tahnnakai Temple, the dialogue you get from the spirits depends on how far you've got: at the end, they all congratulate you for killing the BBEG. You also get to meet 



Spoiler



Togo, who's taken up residence after being killed saving the Emperor from Shiro.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 17, 2007)

I am a GW addict - I admit it.  I like earning titles, and play at least 1 hr per day. 

I started with factions, then nightfall and finally Prophecies, GW:en I am saving for another time. 

I love the second to last mission (area) in factions - my most played character *Renee Xa * (ritualist/x) has spent a lot of time chest farming there.  If you start at the end (throne room) you can get a single powerful skill, which if used judciously does wonders.  There are 3-4 high end chests and the loot usually balances out the cost of the keys. Renee Xa has the 2nd level of the treasure hunter title and is closing in on the 2nd level of Rare item Identification Title 

Im not as big a fan of Prophiecies, since I did not start there.  In comparison to the other games the storyline is fine, but advancement is soooo much slower.  As soon as my Prof character got to _Lions Arch _ he was off to other lands to pick up good armor and heroes.  I finally finished it with my Ele, mostly because he had to go so far to get good skills. 

My Characters *(finished)*
Xaffax Pender - Earth Elementalist/Assasin (*factions,* *prophecies*, *nightfall*, Eye of the North)
Renee Xa - Ritualist (*factions, nightfall*) 
Rage Pender Xa - Dervish (*nightfall)* 
Bosmo Guadatski - 55 Monk/Ele (Prophecies,factions) 
Rain Ashencloud - Ranger/necro (factions, nightfall) 
Entil Xa - Assasin/Paragon (factions, Eye of the North) 

What I really like about the game are the counter-intuitive builds - 
Like the monk with only 55 hp.  Using the protective spirit spell you will only take 10% of you HP from any one attack.  Then you cast healing spells that gives you +8-11 regeneration.  As long as your careful about not having your enchantments countered/shattered your practically unkillable.  Of course you need a partner who can actually hurt things, otherwise the fights get very long.
The hardest part of the build is getting enough equipment to penalize your hp from ~480 to 55.  The best weapons for the build (an axe and a Necro offhand) are actually unuseable according to the prerequsites.


----------



## hong (Oct 22, 2007)

Met up with Evilhalfling on the weekend, and had an enjoyable run through Raisu Palace. Most of the shiro'ken weren't too hard for 8 level 20 chars, but the elementalists were a pain.

Afterwards, I got it into my head to try to clear the map solo. And it worked out pretty well, too. The recipe was: mantra of earth to prevent the sliver armor cutting you to pieces, storm of swords from Kuunavang, and plenty of interrupts to keep the eles from getting their spells off. I switched one of the heroes to necro secondary for mark of pain and spiteful spirit, and had a grand total of 4 monks and a ritualist to keep the party alive. (The latter was more to handle the mobs with 2 or more eles, since the NPC AI isn't smart enough to engage both at the same time.)

It's kinda cool to go full bore against an ele packed in with a mob and boss, and finding out that you killed the mob and the boss without noticing.


----------



## hong (Oct 25, 2007)

BTW, has anyone been getting a graphics glitch where the weapon skin they're using changes in the middle of a fight? I've got a katana in Factions, but often during a fight it changes into some huge, giant-sized scimitar-like thing. Looks nothing like a katana, or indeed any other sword I've seen in the game. After the fight is over, it changes back.

It doesn't seem to affect gameplay at all, but it does look weird. I'll see if I can get a screenshot.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 25, 2007)

not that I've noticed, but aside from my monk with an axe, I play mostly casters.

I finally beat Prophcies last night with my Ele.  Including redoing builds the last mission took  about 2 hours. 
Using the Fridged armor spell and having two casters with exisinguish helped with the constant being set on fire.  

There are still titan missions left - but do I go on to beat the 3rd game with my ele, or work on a full suit of elite armor? since he has an elite Luxon shirt its only 45k and 40 jade   (~57k total) to finish.


----------



## hong (Oct 26, 2007)

I figured out the sword skin thing. It was the rit henchman casting weapon spells on me.

The final Prophecies missions generally weren't that hard (certainly not in comparison to Factions), even though I had a distinctly un-twinked build: warrior/ranger with a bow. I took in 2 healers, a prot monk, 2 nuke eles, a dervish and someone else. The NPCs are far better at keeping track of who needs healing than I am.

I haven't bothered with the titan missions, since they sound too much like work. I'm having a go at the Sorrow's Furnace quests though. Mostly I've been farming for elite armour and Kurzick faction. Yet to start Nightfall....


----------



## Cage-Rattler (Oct 26, 2007)

Just going to pop in and say that, if you liked the storyline in GW: Prophecies....

[MindControl] Get Nightfall! [/MindControl]

I've yet to go through the Fifth Mission in Nightfall (out of 20), and already the story is blow-me-away epic.


----------



## hong (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually, the storyline in Factions is pretty epic too. Become closer to the stars, track down and defeat the shade of an ancient traitor, whose death scream turned half a continent to jade a century ago... awesome. It possibly feels slightly less epic because you become closer to the stars not 1/4 of the way into the campaign, but Factions is funny that way.

But damn, am I having a hard time doing the bonus for the Dunes of Despair mission. Either the ghostly hero carks it while I'm off fighting the Forgotten generals, or he finishes his ritual and kicks me out of the mission prematurely.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 30, 2007)

in the first game you have to "Ascend" to change secondary classes.
In Factions you have to become "Closer to the Stars" 
In Nightfall you have to kill some bugs in a cave, and your first hero (Koss) can do it at 3rd level.  Its one of my least favoriate game changes. 

I finished NF with a second character last night.  It was much harder, as the first time around I used a rit with weapon of vengance and reverse damage, and brought reverse damage on 2 hero monks.   Standing back and letting the uber boss kill himself? boring but very effective.  This was nerfed in an update.  I eventually gave up on pugs and henchies and called in a friend/guildmate to help - 2 charaters and 6 heroes managed the job.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't forget tomorrow, gotta get the Halloween masks!


----------



## hong (Oct 31, 2007)

Geez, what is it with all the people spending thousands to buy up trick-or-treat bags?


----------



## Vocenoctum (Oct 31, 2007)

hong said:
			
		

> Geez, what is it with all the people spending thousands to buy up trick-or-treat bags?




Supply & Demand.
Also, ignorance, since a lot of folks don't know how easy they are to get, I suppose.

When I'm bored sometimes, waiting for a friend to sign on, I'll sell collector pieces and there are almost always buyers. It's amusing when the pieces are right around the area you're selling in, but no one goes to get them...


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Nov 1, 2007)

Finally picked up Eye of the North- it's actually my favorite of the games so far. It may not be a complete campaign in and of itself like the others, but it effectively is (in the sense that the storyline is self-contained). I love how it is more freeform than the other campaigns- where you could get stuck in an area if you didn't/couldn't get past a particular mission. I love exploring and filling in so much of the area on the original Tyria map.

Does anyone know if you can get the rewards for the books more than once? (IE, get a couple of extra books, complete the chapters, and turn them in as you go, so you get the 3000 xp, 6000 xp, etc. rewards all the way along)? Or can you only collect them once (maybe from each "faction"- the Norns, Dwarves, and Usura?)

Also, haven't been following the GW2 news much lately, but does anyone know if they've mentioned whether Cantha will be a part of that game (maybe not initially but eventually)? That's actually my favorite region of the world thus far.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Nov 2, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Also, haven't been following the GW2 news much lately, but does anyone know if they've mentioned whether Cantha will be a part of that game (maybe not initially but eventually)? That's actually my favorite region of the world thus far.




Initially it'll just be the Prophecies area, but changed. Lions Arch will be a rogue city, Ascalon ruined, etc. There's a magazine right now with some info (and a code for a Destroyer minipet).


----------



## hong (Nov 2, 2007)

Heh. How is Ascalon being ruined any different to now?

I'm actually wondering if the Asura in EotN is the first sign that the Guild Wars franchise has jumped the shark....


----------



## Vocenoctum (Nov 2, 2007)

GW2 is geared more towards bringing GW closer to other MMO's. I'm not sure how it'll play out.

The main disappointment reading the preview was that it makes all of the GW series largely unimportant since the world gets tossed anyway. (But, this time, by dragons!)


----------



## Vocenoctum (Nov 2, 2007)

Also, I wouldn't say it's jumped the shark (okay, mainly because I hate the phrase , but GW2 will be a different animal than GW. It might be a great game, but it'll be different.

It will be nice to be able to jump though!


----------



## warren123 (Nov 6, 2007)

It's so different than others, enjoy it


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 7, 2007)

any other enworders playing guild wars? 
Free GW:en trial this weekend.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah I've been playing it since it first came out. Well, like a month after it first came out. Wait until you hit some of the missions in Nightfall, now those are hard lol. If anyone needs/wants help, hit me up if you catch me online. Tagret Artalen

Saddest day of my life= nerf of Thunderhead Keep.


**edit** GWEN was fun, but stupidly easy. The final boss....we beat without a full group.


----------



## DMFTodd (Dec 8, 2007)

This thread got me to go pick it up. Having great fun playing Prophecies with one character with the wife and another character with my 8 year old. Dang, gotta go by a third computer now so that we can all play together. 

I've never had much interest in MMORPGs but there's enough story here to keep things interesting.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 8, 2007)

DMFTodd, sounds nice (playing with the family I mean). My offer stands for anyone who needs it. I have 7 level 20's (necro, mesmer, monk, warrior, ranger, rit, and ele) so odds are I got something that can help.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 17, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Saddest day of my life= nerf of Thunderhead Keep.




what was the nerf of thunderhead keep? I only picked up proph, after beating nightfall.

My sad news with the 5 hr trial of GWen was working hard and finally finishing the whole norn be a wolf/bear/raven quest cycle, to finally clear it from my quest list (and reach the 4th rank for norn) Only to accidently accept it again.  Until I actually have my own copy  (after x-mas one way or another) the quest will hang about cluttering up my list. 

Not to mention getting beaten by Bison and more irritatingly Mhelmo in the fighting tornament.  Without enchantment removal M. just regenerated his way out of my ele's damage.


----------



## Bront (Jan 19, 2008)

Thread Necromancy!

I got this as a belated Christmas present about 2 weeks ago.  I've had a lot of fun so far.

Actualy working 4 characters, though only 1 seriously at the moment.

A Warrior/Monk (Meloran Avenro, my primary), who is set to start the second mission.
A Mesmer/Elementalist, who needs to level up before she can do the first mission.
A Ranger, who I'm going to slowly try for the Defender of Asceleon title (Level 20 pre-searing).
An Elementalis (Who was going for the no death title but died at level 2, but I'll keep her around for a while).

I only have Prophecies:GOTY at the moment (btw, anyone else who has it, use the /bonus command, you get cool stuff), but that's been more than enough for me so far.

A friend got me into his guild.  It's fairly small, but we're hoping to grow it.

I've paired up with my dad and a friend earlier, but they're way ahead of me (I'm level 12, they're not).

It's a lot of fun, and easy to just pick up and play for a short time if you just want to beat stuff up.

As for soloing and being overmatched, I found changing up skills helps for that.  I was aiming to go sword warrior, but some of the axe skills are nice, and synergize well with most of the other skills I've aquired so far.  I find I rarely use a monk skill, but that might change with me aquiring Restore Life.

I'm normaly not a big PvP fan, but it just seems like it would be a lot of fun in Guild Wars, so I'm looking forward to more of it (I got to try it onces in 2 Searings, and the time I tried, it was 4 humans vs 1 and 3 henchmen.  We won 20-3.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 21, 2008)

Gogamer had Eye of the North on sale a couple weeks ago for $20, and I picked it up. Finally got around to playing it (I had been trying various free to play MMORPGs).  

So far so good.  I never got around to finishing Prophecies (since as I mentioned I could never do the later missions on my own successfully, nor could I ever find anyone to do them with), this seems easier so far.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jan 21, 2008)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Gogamer had Eye of the North on sale a couple weeks ago for $20, and I picked it up. Finally got around to playing it (I had been trying various free to play MMORPGs).
> 
> So far so good.  I never got around to finishing Prophecies (since as I mentioned I could never do the later missions on my own successfully, nor could I ever find anyone to do them with), this seems easier so far.





My main problem is more the running from location to location, rather than most of the quests. The swarms got a bit brutal sometimes.

They had the "historical" quests from a promotion last year, and I've done two and they were enjoyable, but I've been playing other stuff over the holidays and neglecting GW.


----------



## Bront (Feb 3, 2008)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Gogamer had Eye of the North on sale a couple weeks ago for $20, and I picked it up. Finally got around to playing it (I had been trying various free to play MMORPGs).
> 
> So far so good.  I never got around to finishing Prophecies (since as I mentioned I could never do the later missions on my own successfully, nor could I ever find anyone to do them with), this seems easier so far.



Heroes should help.

As for running problems, often that's an issue of taking too many quests.

I just got Nightfall, and it seems pretty enjoyable.  I got my main character over there to get Heroes, and he'll be heading back to Prophacies soon.


----------



## trancejeremy (Feb 3, 2008)

I tried, but after the initial busrt of fun, I just couldn't get into Eye of the North. The combat is more a chore than anything else. Wearing down mobs of 24-28th level critters gets old quick.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Feb 4, 2008)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> I tried, but after the initial busrt of fun, I just couldn't get into Eye of the North. The combat is more a chore than anything else. Wearing down mobs of 24-28th level critters gets old quick.




I enjoyed the new people and areas, but the constant chore of traveling to new places was too much for me, and I let it slide into the forgotten pile as Christmas Release games took over.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Feb 5, 2008)

I still play on occasion I have two characters if you want to add me.

Amazing Triangle is my monk and I can help with any mission in Prophecy   Or I play as

Mistress Gaz who is my Necro who can help with any mission

Anyone who wants help with something you can reach me on any of the above names I love questing and it is more fun in low level areas with a high level character to back you up. : )

Amazing Triangle
Mistress Gaz 
Lil Miss Amazing

Depends on my mood and what you need me for!  Contact me I usually play on Fridays and weekends!


----------



## Bront (Feb 7, 2008)

Vocenoctum said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the new people and areas, but the constant chore of traveling to new places was too much for me, and I let it slide into the forgotten pile as Christmas Release games took over.



Not that I've played EOTN, but I enjoy some of the traveling.  It's kind of fun to wander around and explore, particularly as I've become less of a niblet.


----------



## DMFTodd (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm starting a new campaign this weekemd, anyone want to compare Prophecies, Factions, Nightfall, and Eye of the North?

Does any know of a way to transfer a character from one account to another?


----------



## Vocenoctum (Feb 7, 2008)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not that I've played EOTN, but I enjoy some of the traveling.  It's kind of fun to wander around and explore, particularly as I've become less of a niblet.





Wandering and exploring are fine, it's the mobs that get irritating. Trying to draw just one group, or avoid this or that...


----------



## Vocenoctum (Feb 7, 2008)

DMFTodd said:
			
		

> I'm starting a new campaign this weekemd, anyone want to compare Prophecies, Factions, Nightfall, and Eye of the North?
> 
> Does any know of a way to transfer a character from one account to another?




There are missions at various parts where a character can accept a mission to enter another area, then follow the plotline from a point further along than the start.


----------



## dystmesis (Feb 8, 2008)

DMFTodd said:
			
		

> I'm starting a new campaign this weekemd, anyone want to compare Prophecies, Factions, Nightfall, and Eye of the North?
> 
> Does any know of a way to transfer a character from one account to another?




Prophecies: Easy campaign to get started with, rather slow (for GW) but this allows you to really get a grasp of things before it gets difficult, also the most free-roaming of the three, letting you walk almost anywhere if you feel you're up to it. 

Factions: The fastest of the three main games, you can easily get to level 15-19 on the starting island and should reach level 20 really quickly. The early cooperative missions with two teams and the fact that it's impossible to go anywhere if you don't complete the prerequisite quest/mission means factions is rather tough for the novice. The best thing about factions used to be competitive missions/alliance battles, but like a lot of GW PvP, aren't what they used to be a few years ago.

Nightfall: A good balance between the two above, Nightfall offers a faster progression than prophecies, and much more space to roam around than factions. Nightfall also offers instant access to heroes, something starting players in the other two wish they had. Nightfall also has arguably better classes than factions, and there's a lot of good skills to be had.

Eye of the North: An expansion, it requires one of the others to play. Enemies in Eye of the North can take quite a beating, the quests take you all over the place to complete, and you have to travel long distances between outposts. Not recommended until later.


----------



## Bront (Feb 8, 2008)

DMFTodd said:
			
		

> I'm starting a new campaign this weekemd, anyone want to compare Prophecies, Factions, Nightfall, and Eye of the North?
> 
> Does any know of a way to transfer a character from one account to another?



Assuming it's the same account, you mean moving between campaigns?

You simply do the quest in the major port city to move between campaigns.

This weekend is a festival weekend.  Not sure what they're doing, but it's the Canthan new year.


----------



## DMFTodd (Feb 8, 2008)

Bront said:
			
		

> Assuming it's the same account, you mean moving between campaigns?



I meant moving characters between ACCOUNTs, not campaign. My wife and daughter have characters on one account. Got a new computer, want to move one of the characters to a new account. Looks like it can't be done which is really annoying.


----------



## Bront (Feb 9, 2008)

DMFTodd said:
			
		

> I meant moving characters between ACCOUNTs, not campaign. My wife and daughter have characters on one account. Got a new computer, want to move one of the characters to a new account. Looks like it can't be done which is really annoying.



Yeah, I don't think so.  You can always ask.


----------



## DMFTodd (Feb 9, 2008)

As if not being allowed to transfer a character isn't annoying enough, we load up GW on the new computer and try to buy a new account. The PlayNC site won't let us buy a new account - just says sorry, can't do that right now. You can't get into the Guild Wars store to buy an account until you enter an access key... but we've used both access keys that came with the original game. Had to actually go to the store, buy another game, just to get the little piece of paper with the dang access key. Used that, got to the GW store, bought the new account, finally got playing. 

Why wouldn't they make it easy for a someone wanting to give them money? Grumble.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Feb 9, 2008)

The PlayNC site has always sucked it has no bearing on the game and how it plays.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Feb 9, 2008)

DMFTodd said:
			
		

> You can't get into the Guild Wars store to buy an account until you enter an access key... but we've used both access keys that came with the original game.




Heck, coulda posted here, I'm sure one of us could have scrounged up a trial key for you.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 9, 2008)

well its the cathnan new year - anyone manage to get a celestial rat, from the luck bags? 

I have similar issues  with GWen, the fights are just too hard for casual play - I died 4 times trying to walk to a new town! 
on the funside I got enough Asura points there to get sunglasses - getting 400 kills when I cleaned a map, those bonuses are kinda fun to stack up.


----------



## Bront (Feb 10, 2008)

I got 2 bags with token earned from racing, haven't opened them yet.


----------



## hong (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello, old thread!

Caught up with Evilhalfling today and kicked some destroyer butt. Minions are cheating, mang. 

I think I've just about exhausted all the single-player content in GW. Got Legendary Skill Hunter, got Vabbian armour (HUBBA HUBBA), and all 3 protector titles plus EotN. Still haven't seen the Underworld or FoW. Need to find a guild with more Austrian members, because all those western hemisphere people keep some crazy hours.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 17, 2008)

well I just got Protector of Elonia title with my rit.  Now she is going for vanquisher there...

After a long struggle against it, my ele is working on Ursan form.
Apparently all the eliete missions are now possible by 5 guys using Ursan blessing and a pair of monks.   Ursan Blessing changes all your skills, and adds armor and health (lots of) 
it also inflicts unstopable energy degen, and ends when you run out. 

My ele has 103 energy and an axe steals energy, yeah he does 1pt damage per normal attack, but thats what skills are for. 

These two have also accumulated several statues each in the hall of monuments, but are the only ones im playing in GWEN. 

anyone else still playing?


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Apr 17, 2008)

hong said:
			
		

> Need to find a guild with more Austrian members, because all those western hemisphere people keep some crazy hours.



I know what you're talking about.  Try playing an Asian MMO from North America, you're 12 hours off and on the other side of the international date line.  "What I thought the war was tomorrow?  What the event was at 3 in the morning yesterday?"


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Apparently all the eliete missions are now possible by 5 guys using Ursan blessing and a pair of monks.



From what I've heard, that's the only way to PUG them now.  Many guilds or alliances organize to do them sans ursan.

I still play regularly.  Bounce between several different characters, and have a growing guild of people who are on at all kinds of different times.  I haven't spent much time in GWEN, partialy because the grind of getting up race ranks doesn't appeal to me much, and some of those PvE skills are overkill, but then, I just haven't done much in GWEN, and what I have done was enjoyable, so I guess it's not that bad.

My main Mesmer has Protector of Tyria and Cantha, and halfway to Elonia.  No one else has finished anything, but I just finished fully ascending my Tyrian monk, my Warrior is in the Desert at L19, my L18 Ritualist just needs to do the attribute point quests and is 2 missions away from Ascention, and my L18 Paragon just needs to do the Consulate Docks and Hunted! to ascend.  I haven't spend much time on my Elementalist, I deleted a dervish for the PvP slot, and my Ranger was going to stay in Pre-searing for a while, but I think I'm going to rename him, so I'll promote and loot him first (I think he has 3 plat and 15-20 dyes)

Meloran Avenro is my Warrior, Dawn Hayes is the Mesmer, and Faith Hayes is the monk.  Feel free to say hi, and if you need a guild, mine's always open.


----------



## JediSoth (Jun 21, 2008)

*performs thread Necromancy*
"Anál nathrach, orth’ bháis’s bethad, do chél dénmha"


Well, I've just ordered Nightfall from Amazon and look to start playing it sometime next week. The dervish looks like a very cool class. Anyone got any helpful tips for this GW newbie?

JediSoth


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2008)

Find a good guild, often there's someone on who can help you out.  (I run one if you're looking, it's small but has some active people, we have our own forums at http:\\guildwars.bront.org )

You get a primary and secondary class (the secondary comes a little later, after L5 in Nightfall), but your secondary can eventually change, so don't worry if you don't like what you picked.

Also, keep in mind, your primary is the only profession you get your primary attribute with, so you generally want to try to use it, or else chances are you're better off with a different primary for that build.  Also, this generally means you want to sparingly use skills from your secondary, as they often don't synergize from your primary as well as skills from your primary.

Try to keep yourself using only 3, or 4 if you have to, attribute lines.  Otherwise you end up too spread out and none of your skills do squat.

Don't be afraid to tweak your build for an area or encounter.  You can change everything in an outpost, and there are few builds that can walk over everything.  Also, some skills are more useful at lower levels than they are at higher levels, and vice versa.  Since you're generally almost always at higher levels, be aware that some of your favorite early skills may be less useful later.

Maintained enchantments are usually bad.  Maintained enchantments on warrior classes are always bad (Exceptions involving specific farming builds).  Basicly, they gimp your energy regeneration, which is bad to do, but very bad when 1 cuts your regen in half, and 2 remove it completely.

In PvE (The story line), you should rarely need a self-heal.  Your party should have healers in it, so you don't need to heal yourself.  This doesn't mean you should never take one, but defined rolls help a party function, as does synergy.

Speaking of Synergy, remember, you may only have 8 skills, but so does everyone else in your party (or a few less if they're henchmen).  This goes along with spreading yourself thin.  Let the elementalist cast the fire storm, the monk heal you, and the paragon use his shouts to augment your abilities.

Get familiar with these 2 websites:
http://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Main_Page
http://guildwars.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
Very useful.

Me, I tried a Dervish, but found the Paragon and Warrior more enjoyable.

Anyway, have fun, and feel free to look me up in game.  I'm Meloran Avenro (I have other names, but that one works, friends list is by account, so friend 1 character, you friend them all)


----------



## Mercule (Jun 24, 2008)

I got a trial account with a new graphics card and played my 10 hours on Saturday.

I started out with an assassin in Factions and found it mildly entertaining, but not enthralling.  Then I switched to an Elemantalist in Nightfall.  Wow.  That was a lot of fun.  I see that Amazon has Nightfall for $21, so I'll probably pick it up next time I'm getting something (that'll push me over the free shipping).


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2008)

Low level (starting) play is a bit different from the higher end play, but I have 5 characters I brought from starting to max, so I enjoyed the beginning a lot.

Assassins are an aquired taste, and tend to work better in PvP than PvE


----------



## JediSoth (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I started playing Nightfall a couple of days ago. I'm still going through the newbie quests, but I made a pair of sisters:

Jamila Abdallah - Dervish
Setara Abdallah - Paragon

I got used to City of Hero's interface, so it's taking some getting used to and it was disconcerting the first time I logged off and I logged back into a totally different location (I guess I was in an instanced area...I thought I was in a town).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 27, 2008)

My dervish finished Nightfall, with only a few sidetrips.
My Paragon had to go all over the place for good skills, and is prolly closer to beating factions than nightfall. 

Most of the time I can be found playing my Ritualist Rene Xa. 
she is trying to vanquish (kill every last monster, in hard mode) Factions.
26 of 33 areas done.  

I think I spend less time playing, (a new daughter is not compatible with a 2 hour dungeon crawl)  but i'm still there a lot, and would be glad to help/chat.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2008)

JediSoth said:


> Thanks for the advice. I started playing Nightfall a couple of days ago. I'm still going through the newbie quests, but I made a pair of sisters:
> 
> Jamila Abdallah - Dervish
> Setara Abdallah - Paragon
> ...



If you want, I'll send you a guild invite when I can.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 29, 2008)

So, today I bought Guild Wars - Night Fall Special Edition (Nightfall + Eye of the North). I make hong personally responsible if I don't end up liking or playing the game a lot. 
(I still have Universe At War, Assassins Creed and Perry Rhodan lying around here, having little motivation to go on with either of them. I need someone else but myself to blame now for the money I waste. The saddest fact is that I played Need for Speed - Most Wanted extensively, the cheapest of the 4 games I bought in the past few months!)

I am focussing on the single player aspect for the moment, I am not really keen on the massive multiplayer part, though I probably would want to play with a few friends online. (Or maybe some Europeans from EN World? That would be cool, too...)

Amusingly, a few hours after I bought the game a good friend of mine called me (or rather ICQ-messaged) me he had bought Guild War Factions + Eye of the North.

Am I assuming correctly that if we wanted to play together occasionally, one of us would have to get the either Factions or Nightfall? At what level does Eye of the North affect the game? 

Well, I just reached Level 5 playing a vanilla sword fighter so far. It didn't seem as boring as my WoW playtest/demo experience, and the leveling times seemed fast (I guess it's just true for the first few levels).


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2008)

FOr nightfall, getting to Eye of the North is easy at level 10, and while it's content is Level 20, you get bumped up (your heroes don't though).

For Factions, you need to get to Kaenieg City, which is after Noob island, so you'll likely be close to 20th level anyway.

You can both play togeather in Eye of the North, but yes, you need Factions to play with your buddy (or he needs NF)

As for leveling speed, Factions is the fastest due to the quests, but Nightfall is still pretty fast due to the bounties that give you double XP.

I prefered Axes to Swords in GW, but that was me.  Mostly, I liked having an unconditional deep wound, though bleeding is nice if you can cause it.

My in game name is in this thread a bit earlier, say hi if you ever see me on (which you might, I play at odd hours, and have gamed with a few Germans).


----------



## Vocenoctum (Jun 29, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Am I assuming correctly that if we wanted to play together occasionally, one of us would have to get the either Factions or Nightfall? At what level does Eye of the North affect the game?



You're correct, you'd need the other game to play. You can also take a character from one to another at higher levels.



> Well, I just reached Level 5 playing a vanilla sword fighter so far. It didn't seem as boring as my WoW playtest/demo experience, and the leveling times seemed fast (I guess it's just true for the first few levels).




Early leveling is fast, it slows a bit, but you'll hit level 20 midway through the plot. The game tops at 20. At higher levels you still have gear to max out, and of course you can re-aspect for specific missions, so getting different skills is also important.


----------

